# Delayed low tire pressure warning on Cruze Diesel



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

What is the tire pressure when the warning is issued? How many psi below the normal?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The TPMS on the ECO MT is set to alert the driver at 30 PSI. When I had a tire like this I got into the habit of checking my TPMS daily and inflating the tire as needed.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

28 to 31 lbs


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

The warning has displayed 4 times, all on long trips. Maybe just coincidence that it never breaches the 30 psi threshold in town. Normal pressure is 38 psi. It is just irritating and hopefully the dealer can find the leak, not a nail or anything obvious. I know I can check it manually but that sort of defeats the purpose of the automatic alert. My Pontiac Vibe alerts at 10% (3-4 psi) low so you can drive the car without overheating the tire. Assuming the CTD alerts at 8 PSI low (over 20%). That seems excessively low as a first notice of the problem. I drive 80 ish, seems like this will ruin the tire. Maybe it can be reprogrammed for a 10% low alert threshold.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

On the ECO AT & MT the 30 PSI warning is 5 lbs low. Sounds to me like Chevy didn't reprogram the low pressure alert.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> On the ECO AT & MT the 30 PSI warning is 5 lbs low. Sounds to me like Chevy didn't reprogram the low pressure alert.


I remember the 2000-05 impalas were also like that. You literally had to be visibly low to get a notice. At least the spare isn't counted in the tpms process like a few other cars. People spend months chasing down a low tire till they find out it's the spare in the trunk.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

I think you're right. Thanks


----------

